# Gonna try the GroVia, advice needed!



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, I have Happy Heiny diapers and used them exclusively on DS1 and hate them. Because of this I have strayed away from my cloth and have been using disposables lately on DS2







I hate the fact I have to stuff them, and the unstuff them and velcro the sides together so they don't stick in the wash and then stuff again. Its just a lot of work.

I decided to try to GroVia since the inserts just snap in and I don't need a new cover with EVERY change. I also like that I can used the disposable liners if I am going to be out all day. Has anyone used these diapers? Or the old name, GroBaby? What is the difference between GroBaby and GroVia. Can I buy some used GroBaby liners for my GroVia system?? And do I really need to boosters?

I'll take any advice you have on them. I have them ordered but they have not delivered yet. I usually wash in Country Save as DS2 has very sensitive skin. That should be fine, right?


----------



## newtomotherhood (May 14, 2009)

I bought the GroBaby in the velcro and I hope you didn't get the velco cause they wear out fast, wish I had the money to buy a couple snap covers, but DD only uses them at night now so I just live with it!
Other than that I love them, just make sure to wash them 10 times before using cause I only washed them 5 times and had leakage, sent them through the washer a few more times and they were much better.
I only use the boosters at night and only cause DD has a large bladder, this you can go on how your child pees at night!
The GroVia is just the next generation with a few improvements to the original! All the parts are interchangeable as far as I know! If you use the disposable liners make sure they are placed right in the diaper or they will leak, and they leave a nasty residue on the inside of the covers that almost a year later is still there and won't come off!








They are wonderful cloth diapers for travel, the inserts don't take up alot of space in your bag and you can stuff and extra cover in a pocket without taking up alot of room!
I don't know about the laundry soap since I make my own!
I have also not used any other type of diaper so I don't know how they would compare!
Hope you love you new diapers!


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I've used Grovia and Grobaby. Grovia is the improved Grobaby. Improved elastic, improved velcro, improved inserts, though the Grobaby and Grovia inserts are interchangable. I hated the Grobaby insert though--very narrow and poop didn't even pretend to be contained! The grovia insert is wider and has cotton gussets, and the insert is backed by waterproof PUL, so you really can use the cover over again if it's just a pee. I'm still not a huge fan of the Grovia inserts, but other inserts like prefolds or the Flip insert, work great in the Grovia cover too. I've never needed a booster in the diaper, though I don't have a heavy wetter.

Country Save or whatever you use will be fine with the diapers.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have to be the dissenter - I really don't like the grobaby/grovia system - especially if you choose velcro. it wears out extremely fast. The grovia inserts are better than grobaby, but they are interchangeable.

Also, I am on the largest setting already in these "one-size" diapers and my DS is only 18 1/2 lbs and 11 months old. If you have a chunky baby, I don't think these are the diaps for you. I far prefer the FLIP system - all snaps and a far greater range of size. And it is really not bad cost wise either, a day pack of 2 covers and 6 inserts for $50. (but that is just my 2 cents)


----------



## twentysixcats (Jun 24, 2009)

A few months ago I got a GroVia cover and 3 inserts. I really like the system, but it is a bit costly. My 14 month old daughter is 19 lbs and she's on the middle setting of the OS. I haven't had any issues with leakage; in fact, I've always been able to use the cover for all 3 inserts I have. The inside of the GroVia cover isn't wipeable though (I didn't realize before I bought). It is a good choice for traveling; you would just need a few covers and the disposable soakers. The covers dry SO fast (I always air-dry), so if it gets wet or soiled while on the road you could wash in a sink and hang for a few hours and be able to use again. I've never used the boosters - my guess is they're for heavy wetters and/or overnights.

My GroVia shell has hook & loop, which I don't love. The best deal I found was $37 for a shell and three soakers, but they only offer that with hook & loop shells. That's the main reason why I haven't bought any more. Also I am waiting for those cute prints they just came out with. 

I have a Flip cover, too, and actually prefer the GroVia one. I just find the Flip flimsy and the snaps come undone SO easily as I'm trying to put the thing on. Of course, the Flip is a lot cheaper - you get what you pay for, right? I really like the organic insert for the Flip, though.


----------



## TechieMom (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought two Grovia diapers from babysteals for half price. They have the really cheap applix velcro which doesn't last long. Also, they're *really* small. I think they might be good for small babies or newborns, but they don't fit my 20 month old at all. Granted, he's big at 30 pounds, but we have 8 other brands of CD that fit him just fine.

I prefer the BG, but they don't have the disposable inserts. I hear that gdiapers have one that can be used with both kinds of inserts, but I don't know anything more.

Shannon


----------



## scribbles (Jun 19, 2010)

I just tried a GroVia diaper through the Jillian's Drawers trial program. After a couple of uses the elastic around one leg was loose. I wasn't sure if this was a fluke that all CDs have occassionally or not. (Anyone else had experience with this?)

I liked that I could tell by sight when the inserts were wet unlike feel dry types, which is nice if you occasionally potty baby and put the same diaper back on). And I actually didn't mind the liner on the cover's inside since it seemed nice to not have bare pul on the baby side of things and we're not dealing with a ton of poo at this point. Sadly, with the leg seam giving out, I didn't have a lot of chance to try these out.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I just don't feel like they are a good value for the money. $38 for one cover and three "prefold replacements" is high to me. They are cute, tho.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Hate the GroVia! Elastic and velcro is junk. Try Flip or SoftBums instead - they are much better all-in-twos.


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

I like the GroVia covers- I use them with a pad folded flat diaper- and IMO it is super trim. If I need extra boost, then I do have a few of the cotton GroVia boosters, and I really like them, they are trim and absorbent. I did not like the snap in cotton inserts that goes with the system. I have not tried the disposable inserts, but I have heard great things about them.

I personally like the velcro that GroVia uses- It is super sticky and it does not rub my son's skin raw like other velcro has. I also use Prorap covers and Econobum covers with pad folded flat diapers. My favorites of the 3 are the Econobums- super trim and cheap. I do like that the GroVia come in prints, makes them fun.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RunningMama*
> 
> I personally like the velcro that GroVia uses- It is super sticky and it does not rub my son's skin raw like other velcro has.


That is true - it is soft and gentle, like bib velcro. I just have not had it hold up over the long haul.


----------



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok Mama's. So I've been using the GroVia system for a few weeks now. Overall I really like it. It is a great daytime diaper. I haven't had a leak yet. One night I added a hemp doubler and it also lasted all night with no leaks. I do agree and disagree about the Velcro. I like it now, but I can see it not lasting the long haul. When it wears out I am just going to replace the Velcro on the shells to snaps. I bought my system at Costco.com and got 6 shells, 6 soakers, and a bunch of extras for $139. I guess that is expensive but you pretty much pay that for any new cloth diaper. I bought 5 barely used soakers for $30. Another positive thing on the AI2's is that you can use a prefold as a liner. The only drawback on that is that it doesn't have the waterproof backing the GroVia soakers have and therefore will leak faster. With DS2's BF poop I sometimes have to change the shell more often than I would like, but then there are other days I can go all day using the same shell. In fact, I am only using 4 of my 6 shells. They fit both DS2 and also DS1 who is 37" and 30 lbs. He has worn them to bed without even a doubler/booster and has not had a leak.

I also have one GroVia AIO that I really like. Without the booster it is super trim yet very absorbent. I don't mind the snaps on the side and can see it being a nice addition to my stash during potty training. I plan on getting a few more AIO's when the new prints are released 

Hope this helps anyone trying to decide on the GroVia!!


----------



## MEcatlady17 (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the system too. Just a tip in case you haven't read it yet, but it isn't recommended to wash the covers on hot. Always line dry. It caused the aplix to wear much faster. I love the kind of aplix they use because it doesn't rub of chaff. I love the improvements to the GroVia as the tabs slide under to protect them from coming lose and catching on things in the wash (happens all the time with the Grobaby). I just stick the shells in DD's clothes laundry and the soakers and boosters with the diaper laundry. No extra effort but will preserve the elastic and aplix. I have a wooden drying rack that I use indoors. I've been using mine for several months and they all look like new. I only have 1 AIO but I love it. I find them great at night with the grobaby boosters.


----------

